# Check this out...have you ever seen soaps like this....wild!



## NMAriel (Feb 7, 2009)

I just came across this site  "DeShawn Marie's Handmade Soap" on Etsy. , look at her soaps.  Have you seen this?  Would they last very long this way in the shower?  How do you think she did that?

http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.56369796.jpg


http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_430xN.56314833.jpg


----------



## squeakyclean (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks like it was cut thin and rolled up before it got hard.  I would think the water would get trapped in between the layers and it wouldn't last very long....


----------



## kwahlne (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I bet they would.  But they sure look cool!


----------



## carebear (Feb 7, 2009)

stand 'em on end and why not?


----------



## Jody (Feb 7, 2009)

They look pretty cool.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, gosh, I saw a rolled soap somewhere recently... black and white, very cool.  I'm going to have to dig back...


----------



## surf girl (Feb 8, 2009)

AHA!  Here, check this out, from Washable Art:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?re ... d=16392242


----------



## NMAriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that's cool, I want to know how to do that!!!!!!!   Very artistic. 8)


----------



## NMAriel (Feb 8, 2009)

I just went to the etsy site.  Her soaps are so classy looking.  I'm trying to figure out how the dots are so perfect.  Do you think she makes them first by cutting them out with cookie cutters and places them on the bottom, then pouring in the white on, and then the black layer.  

I like these better.  Thanks SG for posting it.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

If working w/ M&P like washable art, add about an oz of glycerin to a pound of base to make it more flexible. I have made them by pouring  the base into a cookie sheet, the thickness desired, allowing to almost harden, pealing it out & rolling realy quick. The heat from your hands help keep it pliable. You can add cookie cutter shapes to the bottom of your pan before pouring to fill the pan. Does that make sense? You must use alcohol to make sure the cookie cutter shapes don't pop out of the soap.

It's more for visual appeal, not real practical to use.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 8, 2009)

Could this be done with CP?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the 2 photos posted in the original post are CP.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

I should have added, about the cookie cutter shapes. they will float so you might want to anchor them first in a thin layer of clear.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

On closer look, I think washable art took a dif approach. It looks like she poured the white, then cut pices out so when she poured the black it filled the holes. Maybe not, but that is what it looks like. You could do it either way starting either way.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> On closer look, I think washable art took a dif approach. It looks like she poured the white, then cut pices out so when she poured the black it filled the holes. Maybe not, but that is what it looks like. You could do it either way starting either way.



That's exactly what it looks like to me, too. The black & white is very classy looking, I must say.

IrishLass


----------



## NMAriel (Feb 8, 2009)

So it's done with M&P soap?  Can cp soap be this pliable so we can try this technique?

Thanks Tabitha.  You're analysis about cut out the soap shapes in the white layer solves a big question.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

I *think* the photos you linked to in the original post are CP. I know the black & white photo is M&P.


----------



## NMAriel (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh ok, thanks Tabitha.


----------

